# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Telduria by Max

## arsheesh

*Map*


*Created in: Photoshop*

*Review*
What to say here.  Max is a name that requires no introduction.  Although he's only been here a little over two years, in that time he's produced a prodigious body of work, including some of the finest maps to grace the galleries of our Guild.  It's been said more than once that just about every map Max creates is worthy of a Cartographers Choice Award.  Sadly we give these things out so rarely that we must be highly selective in our awards process.  Telduria is an exceptional piece every bit worthy of this honor.  




> Hey guys,
> This piece was commissioned by an Australian club for their RPG games in the world Telduria where several GM master parts in turn. This world has been ravaged by a huge magical cataclysm, therefore the center part of the map is obviously a major feature on which I focused. As usual it's digitally hand-drawn in PS and the original file is a pretty big one, 33x47". I also joined a couple of close up parts of the map (the Crucible Lands and its crater of course, the Great Escarpement cliffs and some Unknown North landscape).


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.

----------


## ChickPea

Very well deserved award. This map is fantastic!

----------


## J.Edward

Congrats Max.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wired

A well deserved honor, Max.

----------


## xpian

I've been a big fan of yours for quite a while, Max. This map is another favorite of mine.

----------


## - Max -

Oh my  :Very Happy:  Thank you very much for that award and the kind words guys!

----------


## Ilanthar

Congratulations Max! I love the Crucible Lands on this one (both for the name and look) : probably the best crater-like structure I've seen on a fantasy map.

----------


## Guldaroth

Mapping like a boss ! Well done Max.

----------


## studbuzzar

Cool Maps, Like it alot

----------


## Will Phillips

Dagum. Fantastic illustrative work. Loving the mountains and the crater.

----------


## - Max -

Thanks much guys, glad you like it!

----------


## dataAce16589

Beautiful map! Good job Max!

----------


## Angel Tarragon

Quite a wonderful map. Love all the detail.

----------


## - Max -

Thanks guys!

----------


## michaeldov

I have a fantasy book (second one) coming out in August.  Need a map or two made.  Was wondering around how much a map making would charge. I have the map/s outlined and am looking for a similar quality to this one, just don't have that much $, but can invest a little.  

Anyone have an idea what a map like this would cost to do on commission?

----------


## Chick

> I have a fantasy book (second one) coming out in August.  Need a map or two made.  Was wondering around how much a map making would charge. I have the map/s outlined and am looking for a similar quality to this one, just don't have that much $, but can invest a little.  
> 
> Anyone have an idea what a map like this would cost to do on commission?


There is a section of this forum called Mapmaking Requests.  You should post there, with all the information, sketches, etc, including your email address, and then people can contact you to answer your questions and discuss possible commissions.

----------


## Sam Jacobs Kline

Such a beautiful map, I love the art style, and the compass is very cool  :Smile:

----------


## jonharris3234

Looks awesome. Someone linked me to this place as an idea for a hobby to help cheer me up. Your map looks so good I definitely want to look into it

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------


## eldrad

Hello Max,

I've become interested in cartography recently and I really thoroughly enjoy your work. You have wonderful maps and i really do enjoy looking at them again and again. Absolutely stunning! 
From what I've seen i liked the style of Free Cities of Denmar the most, ie http://www.maxsmaps.com/#!fantasy-maps-color/c1cwt .
Although this might not be the proper place to ask, but could you share some information about this cartoony style you have used in mentioned map? I'm wondering what did you use to crete this masterpiece and i would really like to adopt that style for my own fantasy warhammer campaign. Please, if you find some time I would be eager to learn how to create this style of maps. So any tips and advices will be more than welcome!

Cheers, 
Eldrad

----------


## - Max -

Thank you all  :Smile: 




> Hello Max,
> 
> I've become interested in cartography recently and I really thoroughly enjoy your work. You have wonderful maps and i really do enjoy looking at them again and again. Absolutely stunning! 
> From what I've seen i liked the style of Free Cities of Denmar the most, ie http://www.maxsmaps.com/#!fantasy-maps-color/c1cwt .
> Although this might not be the proper place to ask, but could you share some information about this cartoony style you have used in mentioned map? I'm wondering what did you use to crete this masterpiece and i would really like to adopt that style for my own fantasy warhammer campaign. Please, if you find some time I would be eager to learn how to create this style of maps. So any tips and advices will be more than welcome!
> 
> Cheers, 
> Eldrad


Actually I wouldn't call that style cartoony but well  :Very Happy:  I use photsohop and a wacom tablet for my cartographic works. I shared a couple of WIPs in the WIP section and some samples of my workflow/process can be found in this thread

----------


## The Master

You're really awesome!!! I'm a DM running a campaign that is about to suffer a terrible magical cataclism! Your map could be a wonderful choice for the next campaign...
Well deserved award, Max!

----------


## PulpStar

Congrats these maps look great!

----------


## - Max -

Thank you The Master and PulpStar!

----------


## dschuster

I'm a newcomer here... My first words are for your work : just amazing...

----------


## frizbe72

Truly stunning work.

----------


## SirDrakke

Beautiful map... one day I will have these skills.  :Smile:

----------


## Robulous

Astonishing, I'm so jealous of your talent.

----------


## arik

I'm a newbie too. It's maps like these that inspired me to join. Fantastic map.

----------


## - Max -

Thanks all for the kind words  :Smile:

----------


## lonewriter

This is one of my favorite maps, great job.

----------


## - Max -

Thank you Lone writer  :Smile:

----------


## Trakel

Wow, this map is simply stunning.

----------


## - Max -

Thanks Trakel  :Smile:

----------


## Pagan.geist

Wow, IMPRESSIVE. Something to aspire to.

----------


## KTPeterson

Congratulations. Great work.

----------


## - Max -

Thanks Pagan and KTP  :Smile:

----------


## Ragnar Odinsson

That's a beautiful map. I love the whole Crucible thing there. Very well done.

----------


## - Max -

Thanks Ragnar  :Smile:

----------


## SteffenBrand

I could have sworn I already wrote you here, but I didn't. Incredible work, - Max -! Can't rep you at the moment, sadly. 
Especially love 'The bite', what a wonderful idea and how cool this area looks! And how the colors change up to the north... jeez!

Best wishes, Steffen

----------


## - Max -

Thanks Steffen !

----------


## Levon Costa

Oh my, I nearly thought that was Westeros accidentally for the first half-second! Superb nonetheless!

----------


## meldryn

A very nice map, congrats Max! That's a good place to play in  :Wink:

----------


## AliceBlackBow

Congratulations!

----------

